# yellow jackets in wall



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looking for best methods to get rid of yellow jackets in a wall. I noticed a tiny hole where brick wall meets the eve that they are going into. Everything on the internet says 'call a professional'. I've gotten rid of many in the past but they were not inside a wall where I could not get to the nest.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Personally I hate yellow jackets, had a very bad run in with them as a kid.
What I would do is wait till dark, and spray that hole with termidor spray.
As they come out and in the next day they will bring the termidor in with them and kill off the whole colony.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Steve's got the right idea. I don't know what termidor is; I just use that wasp and hornet spray which claims to be able to shoot 30 feet. Hose down the entrance and wait. Depending on the size of the hive, it may be hours, or days. Repeat until no more are coming out. Then seal the entrance.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

CaptTom said:


> Steve's got the right idea. I don't know what termidor is; I just use that wasp and hornet spray which claims to be able to shoot 30 feet. Hose down the entrance and wait. Depending on the size of the hive, it may be hours, or days. Repeat until no more are coming out. Then seal the entrance.


Termidor is a termicide, that is undetectable and does not kill right away it's claim it fame is it gets transferred to the whole colony killing it. While not pissing them off... termites who cares, but yellow jackets... not good to piss'em off.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

CaptTom said:


> Hose down the entrance and wait.


There's two, so make sure you locate the other one as well.

I've never experienced yellow jackets except in the ground. Only once on the side of a building. I told the client to get a professional to do away with it.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Definitely after dark. Preferably a cooler night. I usually do it early morning.
20' spray. Watch for activity. Repeat until minimal to zero activity.
If your brave, climb a ladder, spray it down the hole on the 2nd dose.
Don't forget to plug the hole so there is no next time.

Depending on how long it's been there, could be a decent size nest...BTDT.

HTH...Don.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I would think it's worth a try to Diy.

I had a rather shocking experience while camping. I knew there were yellow jackets; you could see the traps the Park Service had put in the trees, but I didn't realize they were voracious meat-eaters.

I opened a can of tuna and was immediately swarmed. All I had was a flea bomb in the back of the car. I set it off, holding it and spraying all around me. Kind of like Silent Spring! It worked. They seem to communicate with each other.

I had no more problem with them. I don't recommend having that experience, though!

I think the flea bomb was Hot Shot but I'm not sure what the insecticide was.
I wasn't stung. I had dropped the tuna & they were more interested in that. This campground was on a river where lots of people fished.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I would think it's worth a try to Diy.
> 
> I had a rather shocking experience while camping. I knew there were yellow jackets; you could see the traps the Park Service had put in the trees, but I didn't realize they were voracious meat-eaters.
> 
> ...


Oh yea, they love tuna and chicken.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks like it was tetramethrin and cypermethrin.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I had a similar problem behind siding. My research indicated the best solution is some powdered form that has persistence (as stated earlier) that you can blow into the space.
I used liquid spray as I couldn't find any powder locally easily. Ultimately, I cut into the wall behind kitchen range hood and pulled out the nest; luckily, nothing was left alive. The nest was a two layer thing that they built right under the top plate of the stud bay holding exhaust fan ductwork:








VIew up at the nest:








and second layer:








All bits removed:








I really admire them; great engineering.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I need something I can buy without a pesticide license. I have the hornet spray with the 30 foot shot. Will that get in the wall and get them? I think I need something with a spout like a WD40 can has to get it into the wall.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This has a lot of diy advice. I'm not advertising & don't know them.









How to Get Rid of Yellowjackets in Your Yard: A Complete Guide [2022]


Learn how to get rid of yellowjackets in your yard and reclaim your outdoor space with conventional methods or home remedies in this blog.




smithspestmanagement.com





Wouldn't you think that the yellow jackets wouldn't venture too far from the hole?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Joed, I bought the hornet spray from Home Depot with the wd40 tube thing and cobbled that together with some emission tubing I had from a car repair some years ago.The red tube just fit inside the emission tubing that was flexible but pretty robust. I shoved the tubing in the hole I found and emptied the can, moving the tube about to disperse it.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

All I can tell you is this worked within 2 days.








I had a Yellowjacket nest in the ground along side my walkway.
They were coming and going like a major airport.
I sprayed the entrance one night and by the next night it was down to a few.....
But the next day no activity whatsoever.
It is a powder that they track into the nest when they return and it kills the nest.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I will have to check out the local stores. In Canada we have some different rules than the US. I might have that available to me.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A lot of the hornet killer products are out of stock at my local store, but there is one that looks like it might work. It's a foaming product.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

joed said:


> A lot of the hornet killer products are out of stock at my local store,


In a pinch I have used BrakeKleen or Gumout carb cleaner.
It don't spray 20' tho. Will need more than 1 application.

FWIW...Don.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't think I want to use anything flammable.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Back last century when my dad worked for Georgia Power Company, they kept bee spray on their trucks so they could access meters, etc. without problems. The propellant was CO2, which froze the bee's wings and the poison killed them. They didn't have to worry about a swarm coming at them. Of course CO2 can't be used, now, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

joed said:


> I will have to check out the local stores. In Canada we have some different rules than the US. I might have that available to me.


I was able to buy it online from Amazon....next day delivery.


----------

